# LOWES and Krogers



## THC42002

How do you go about getting sweeping contract with Lowes and Krogers. I'm in Kentucky.


----------



## grandview

Stop in and talk to the manager to see what you need to do.


----------



## Blades Away

*Kroger/Lowes*

I am not sure which locations youare talking about but In my area you have to contact the property manager.


----------



## fordsuvparts

Almost all KY Lowe's are handled by the Brickman Company, they hire subs in each city they have a contract. Kroger properties are kept in house the corporate office works with the management company that owns or leases the shopping center or property they are located on.


----------

